# Cork OK as Barrel Closure?



## MrTea (Jan 19, 2021)

I purchased one of the 20 liter Hungarian barrels from Morewinemaking.com and it came with a wooden bung but wanted to use a silicone stopper to ensure a good seal so I also purchased their solid and breathable silicone bungs for "small" barrels but both are far too large to fit in the hole.

I searched their site and couldn't find a small enough silicone bung to fit the barrel so I purchased a variety of tapered cork stoppers and used the largest one that would fit.

My concern is that I've never seen cork used as a barrel closure and was wondering if it's because possible spoilage organisms could hide out in the crevices of the cork and infiltrate the wine? But on the other hand wine bottles are sealed with cork for years without issue...

So does anyone have any insight on this? Or should I ditch the cork and try to find a proper size silicone stopper? I've attached some pics for reference if it helps.


----------



## Kitchen (Jan 20, 2021)

I'd be afraid it would be get stuck and break when you tried to remove it. As the barrel sits, water is going to evaporate out through the wood and create a middle suction.


----------



## MrTea (Jan 20, 2021)

Kitchen said:


> I'd be afraid it would be get stuck and break when you tried to remove it. As the barrel sits, water is going to evaporate out through the wood and create a middle suction.



I was thinking the same, but these corks are rock solid believe it or not, although I'm sure it'll soften with exposure to the wine.


----------



## Johnd (Jan 20, 2021)

I use the hard silicone / rubber stoppers that come with my barrels, fit tight, stay in place, never had an issue with them. I'd pick the silicone stopper over the cork if I had a choice.


----------



## MrTea (Jan 20, 2021)

Johnd said:


> I use the hard silicone / rubber stoppers that come with my barrels, fit tight, stay in place, never had an issue with them. I'd pick the silicone stopper over the cork if I had a choice.



Thanks John, I can't seem to find a silicone stopper that will fit this barrel on morewinemaking - any suggestions as to where I can find a suitable stopper? I guess it needs to be food grade?


----------



## Johnd (Jan 20, 2021)

MrTea said:


> Thanks John, I can't seem to find a silicone stopper that will fit this barrel on morewinemaking - any suggestions as to where I can find a suitable stopper? I guess it needs to be food grade?


You should be able to find the appropriately sized solid stopper at PI Wine, just measure your hole and get one that fits it, here is a link, I use the solids for my barrels:






Bungs and Stoppers | Wine making Supplies


A bung or stopper is placed in a bottle, carboy, barrel, etc containing your fermenting grape or fruit juice, often used with an airlock. We provide a variety of rubber and silicon bored and solid bungs and stoppers in many sizes. See more wine making and brewing supplies from Presque Isle Wine...



www.piwine.com


----------



## stickman (Jan 20, 2021)

This one from MoreWine is on sale, they indicate 1-1/4" for the small end, so as @Johnd said, definitely check the size of your hole before ordering.






Silicone Bung for Small Barrel - Solid | MoreWine


Silicone bungs offer a number of advantages over traditional rubber or even wood bungs. They are more durable, grippier and tighter fitting, and won't...




morewinemaking.com


----------



## MrTea (Jan 20, 2021)

stickman said:


> This one from MoreWine is on sale, they indicate 1-1/4" for the small end, so as @Johnd said, definitely check the size of your hole before ordering.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Thanks for the reply. Unfortunately this is the one I bought and it was far too large for the 20 liter barrel. I actually widdled it down with a razor blade and made it fit as a temporary option but it was hard to get it to seal.


----------



## wpt-me (Jan 20, 2021)

I think I read that vacuumpumpman makes custom stoppers??

Bill


----------



## Johnd (Jan 21, 2021)

wpt-me said:


> I think I read that vacuumpumpman makes custom stoppers??
> 
> Bill


Looked like you were trying to call upon Steve. You have to use the “@“ symbol before someone’s name to magically summon them to a thread / post, like this: @vacuumpumpman


----------



## mikewatkins727 (Jan 21, 2021)

Food for thought. Make your own bung. Use s small disposable paper cup that fits bung hole and fill it with uncured silicone (RTV, or silicone caulking). It may take >3 months to cure. Alternately, if you find a cork bung, make a mold of it using Plaster of Paris. Coat the cork with plenty of petroleum jelly and insert it into a pot Plaster of Paris. After the plaster cures, remove the cork, clean mold as necessary and coat with jelly before filling with caulk. This something to try.


----------



## MrTea (Jan 21, 2021)

mikewatkins727 said:


> Food for thought. Make your own bung. Use s small disposable paper cup that fits bung hole and fill it with uncured silicone (RTV, or silicone caulking). It may take >3 months to cure. Alternately, if you find a cork bung, make a mold of it using Plaster of Paris. Coat the cork with plenty of petroleum jelly and insert it into a pot Plaster of Paris. After the plaster cures, remove the cork, clean mold as necessary and coat with jelly before filling with caulk. This something to try.



Awesomely creative - I just may do this. Thanks for the idea!


----------



## vacuumpumpman (Jan 21, 2021)

Johnd said:


> Looked like you were trying to call upon Steve. You have to use the “@“ symbol before someone’s name to magically summon them to a thread / post, like this: @vacuumpumpman




I do have custom stoppers in stock - Please PM me on the dimension's you are needing and I will get back with you as soon as possible.


----------



## winemaker81 (Jan 21, 2021)

Kitchen said:


> I'd be afraid it would be get stuck and break when you tried to remove it. As the barrel sits, water is going to evaporate out through the wood and create a middle suction.


This is my concern as well. At times I've had to use serious muscle and wiggling to get the bung out of a barrel. I'd be very concerned about breakage with natural cork..


----------

